# I think I need a 12 step program here.



## Bravo25 (Mar 15, 2006)

Probably more for my photo skills than anything else, but I was trying a new camrea, and lens. Thought I might start trying some light photgraphy. Room for much improvement here there is....



















Here is one showing my standard technique of attaching tritium to the Surefires.





And these don't include the half dozen on the way....
Any tips on photography of lights would be aprreciated.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 15, 2006)

A little heavy on the Surefire side for my taste. But I sure do like that KL4 head. All the rest of the lights look great. Can't help you with photography. But I can boost your moral by saying that my photos are far worse than that.


----------



## carrot (Mar 15, 2006)

Your pictures look a little bit washed out -- a little tweaking to the brightness and contrast with whatever image editor you have on hand would do nicely.

As a side note, do you scan your pictures, or are they digital? In my experience even fairly low-end digital cameras can get accurate color and contrast, given adequate lighting.

Two unmodified (!) pictures with my 2MP Sony Cybershot--
http://static.flickr.com/44/105447666_62de5bcb87.jpg
http://static.flickr.com/41/81720762_f887cdd3d6.jpg


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 15, 2006)

Actually they are scanned prints. The originals do have better color, and I did not use any editing software.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 16, 2006)

> Any tips on photography of lights would be aprreciated.



I've been trying to "up" my camera skills as well.. finally really learning the workings of my Kodak Easyshare DX6340 (midgrade consumer level type from a few years ago).. I have been trying to get better beam shots out of it, and finally got the hang of it tonight when I learned how to use the manual adjustments, and use a fixed "exposure" time.

I kindof found out the hard way, thet to take beamshots with long exposure settings, you absolutally have to use a tripod (which is probably a "duh" to anyone who knows how to use a camera well)

beamshots https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/110971 in this thread... turned out better than I thought possible with this camera. (it's certainly not a fancy camera at all, but is proving to be quite good as long as I use the right settings)


----------



## mdocod (Mar 16, 2006)

here's what some quick work with a photo editor can do...






levels adjustment, saturation adjustment, and there ya have it.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 16, 2006)

The only problem with a twelve step program around here is instead of telling you, "yes, you can do it, stay strong, we're behind you," we say, "you're a gonner, say goodbye to your wallet, and buy both!"


----------

